# Smoked Bacon Dog Treats



## tjohnson (Sep 7, 2013)

Making a batch of bacon, so I decided to make a batch of dog treats for my Golden Retriever Jackson

I skinned the slabs, cut into strips and smoked for about 5 hours













IMG_0724.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 7, 2013






Smoked Bacon Dog Treats                                                   Happy Dog!













IMG_0737.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 7, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 7, 2013)

I need to make them again. The dog loved them but I didn't refer them and after a few weeks the last few pieces went rancid...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 7, 2013)

I stash them in the freezer


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2013)

Jackson-----You Lucky Dog!!!!

Nice Job Todd!!

Bear


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 11, 2013)

That's one lucky dog!!!! 

Did anyone else notice how "clean" that smoker is? LOL


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 11, 2013)

How cute and happy that fur baby is! Alesia.....yup I noticed!  Todd do you ever use that thing?  LOL

Kat


----------



## bkleinsmid (Sep 11, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> How cute and happy that fur baby is! Alesia.....yup I noticed!  Todd do you ever use that thing?  LOL
> 
> Kat





SmokinHusker said:


> That's one lucky dog!!!!
> 
> Did anyone else notice how "clean" that smoker is? LOL


Ladies......I hear ya. The only time mine looked that clean was while it was still in the box.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Todd.........I smoked a hog for a party about 3 weeks ago. When it came time to serve, the skin magically disappeared. I have two black lab's and now I'm their new best friend..........3" x 4" pieces at a time......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Brad


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> That's one lucky dog!!!!
> 
> Did anyone else notice how "clean" that smoker is? LOL


LOL-----Since Todd has a bunch of MES 40s, and that one is a 2nd generation, I'm betting that one is rarely used.

What say Todd?

Bear


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 11, 2013)

Bear......it could be the designated dog treat smoker.....just sayin

Kat


----------



## Dutch (Sep 11, 2013)

Don'tcha know? That's the smoker that Todd uses for picture taking-he then moves everything over to his "Production" smoker.  Haven't you noticed-he didn't post any "in progress" or "all done" qview in the smoker?? Hmm??


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 11, 2013)

After taking bellies out of the smokehouse, we'd pull the skin off 15-20 of them while still hot, and always cut a couple up into strips and toss out the back door in two piles - one for cats, the other for dogs!  They loved us!


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 11, 2013)

Todd, can you tell us what temperature you smoked at?

(And also, had that been our dog, I would not have been able to get a pic quick enough before it was gone.)


----------



## foamheart (Sep 11, 2013)

That is one great picture, The dog looks so pacified. Thats just great Todd.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 12, 2013)

I used my MES 40 2nd Gen

Temp was set at 225°, but actual temp inside the smoker was closer to 250°

Fat renders out pretty quickly, so you gotta have a drip pan underneath

I should have set the smoker at 180° - 200°

The Bacon Dog Treats cooked a little too fast

Well Bear......You are correct!

I had only used my MES 2nd Gen a couple times, but needed to do some testing, so I fired it up

Forgot that the controller was 20°+ off!!!

Good thing they were just Dog Treats!


----------



## dougmays (Sep 13, 2013)

I've been thinking of using some of my beef EOR fat caps that i trim for jerky and smoking them for the dog...think this is ok?


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 13, 2013)

That is one happy pooch! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I show my dogs I can make those they would never leave me alone! lol

I will have to try those next time I do something with a bit of pork skin.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2013)

dougmays said:


> I've been thinking of using some of my beef EOR fat caps that i trim for jerky and smoking them for the dog...think this is ok?


I would think a fat cap wouldn't work right. I think it has to be a skin---not just fat.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Sep 13, 2013)

Neighbor has a Rottweiller in a pen, I used to have a Labs, and even I would hate to feed his dog! Anytime he sees me, he makes a straight line and I look for cover...... he'll knock me over trying to lick me. LOL He gets all my bones. But when I gave the neighbor some of the smoked skin off the bacon for Packman, he was amazed, (the neighbor was, not the dog, well maybe they both were). It was the first thing the couldn't crush and eat in under a min. Dog loved it. Carried it around for days. So every once in awhile I'll dig a skin out the freezer and share it.

You should never feed another man's dog, but I am guessing that the dog knows where they come from.

Oh and never give a puppy smoked fat especially if they are an inside dog.............. Ewwwwwww.


----------



## wingsahoy (Sep 13, 2013)

My dog would still destroy that in under 2 minutes. Pigs ears and bull sticks are wasted on him. Doesn't stop him getting them, but entertaining him while we are out is much harder...

However, that is the happiest, most content dog I have seen in a long time.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 13, 2013)

Doing a shoulder tomorrow with the skin on it.

Will trim the skin and try this.


----------



## dougmays (Sep 14, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Doing a shoulder tomorrow with the skin on it.
> 
> Will trim the skin and try this.


let us know if it works


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 14, 2013)

I will.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 15, 2013)

Got 5 pieces in smoking now.

Wonder if she will like oak smoke?


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 15, 2013)

They drop lots of fat, so use a pan to catch it
I smoked mine at too high temp
Keep it under 200 degrees


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a drip pan, but I cant hang them.  I layed them down.

How do I know when they are done?


----------



## dougmays (Sep 15, 2013)

maybe when they harden up...but it is fat so it might not harden like skin would :/


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 15, 2013)

Plus I left alot of fat on the skin.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 16, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> They drop lots of fat, so use a pan to catch it
> I smoked mine at too high temp
> Keep it under 200 degrees


I forsee another add campaign in Todd's futre: "Buy $50 worth of AMAZN products and get a free bag of smoked doggy treats!"


----------

